# How long should I give my puppy 'Puppy Milk' ?



## FlyinBrian

Hi, was just wondering when I should stop giving my pup Puppy Milk with meals. How old should he be?


----------



## Guest

to be honest i would of started to wean him of it from day one of getting him if he is a nice size and weight.

unless there is a reason ur giving him puppy milk???


----------



## Rosikus

I don't give Toby puppy milk, and he's 8 weeks.


----------



## FlyinBrian

Ok, he'll be 7 weeks old this Friday. 

(Please don't tell me that it's advised he stay with his mother until he's 8 weeks, I know this) 

P.S. He looks a good size to me.


----------



## Ladywiccana

FlyinBrian said:


> Ok, he'll be 7 weeks old this Friday.
> 
> (Please don't tell me that it's advised he stay with his mother until he's 8 weeks, I know this)
> 
> P.S. He looks a good size to me.


*PMSL. My boy was weaned of milk when he was 7wks old. And not ad a drop since!*


----------



## FlyinBrian

Well I think we'll keep giving him it until he's 8 weeks old, which is just over a week away.


----------



## hobo99

hi, my little boy hobo is 9 weeks old and i give him a couple of small drinks of goats milk every day,i never even thought of looking for puppy milk, he is coming on really well ,but i am very sure i will soon be asking questions about training.


----------



## Guest

FlyinBrian said:


> Well I think we'll keep giving him it until he's 8 weeks old, which is just over a week away.


that wont do him no harm  but i would seriously think about putting him over on the water full time afta the week


----------



## terriermaid

sorry but what is puppy milk have i missed something? i give mine puppy porrage untill weaned about 5/6 weeks ,untill on solid food


----------



## gillieworm

Both my pups came to me at 8 weeks old completely weaned off milk, although I did use goats milk in weetabix, porridge or scrambled eggs that they had for their breakfast. As adults the *occasionally* have goats milk as a treat


----------



## FlyinBrian

Puppy Milk is special milk for puppies you can buy in Super Stores (I get mine in Tesco). Its in little blue cartons Healthy Liquid Boost For Your Puppy

It is mostly made up with goats milk but is specially formulated by vets apparently. I give him it watered down a little with Weetabix in the morning, then give him the 'Pedigree Chum' puppy meat (sachets) thereafter... mixed up with some puppy milk and water. He loves it. But I'm not gonna spoil him with it so like I said he'll be getting it for another week and thats it.


----------



## sskmick

FlyinBrian said:


> Well I think we'll keep giving him it until he's 8 weeks old, which is just over a week away.


My lad is 3 years old and he still has goats milk occasionally.

I gave my lad two milky meals a day when he was a pup and gave him normal puppy food for two meals and plenty of fresh water. He weaned himself off his milky meals, just turned his nose up at it.

Sue


----------



## Laureng05

I am a student Veterinary Nurse and we tell clients not to give their pups milk,
as soon as they are weened off their mum they can have water. aslong as they are eating well and putting on a suffiecient amount of weight.
Many breeders tell you to give them puppy milk or goats milk but really its not very good for them so try and get your pup off it asap really. It wont cause the pup any harm to have the milk but its not that good for them really.

Lauren x


----------



## Akai-Chan

This one was posted more than a year ago so if they're still feeding their puppy on puppy milk I would be very surprised 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------

